# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Gdje, kada i kako ste čuli za Rodu?

## klia

Evo ja otvaram ovu temu jer me osobno zanimaju kanalim kojima se u široj javnosti saznaje za ovu udrugu i njezin rad.
Osobno sam prvi puta čula za Rodu prije par godina, ne sjećam se ni jesam li tad još bila udata ili možda na početku braka. Kao kroz maglu se sjećam da sam putem medija čula da Roda organizira potpisivanje peticije za uklanjanje rutinskog klistira, brijanja i epizitomije na porodu, a možda je čak bilo organizirano i potpisivanje u Zadru, na trgu.
No, moj stvarni kontakt s Rodom dogodio se kad sam u Baby Shopu, krajem 2002. god. u Zadru skupila Rodinu brošuru na kojoj je bila web stranica, a na stranici forum.
I tako je sve počelo!  :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam prvi put procitala nesto o Rodi preko neta. Ustvari trazila sam neke informacije o dojenju ili odgoju djece, ne znam tocno, i pronasla link na rodin  forum

----------


## Red Irena

Ja sam do Rode isto došla preko neta. 
Kad sam bila trudna stalno sam na netu tražila razne informacije o trudnoči i naišla na Rodu.

----------


## Muti

ne sjećam se više da li sam prije nabasala na link na netu ili sam čula nešto na TV-u
ali me definitivno privukao Rodin forum, pa sam se tako upoznala s radom i ciljevima udruge

----------


## Natasa30

Ja trazila informacije o refluksu na HR jeziku i nabasala na Rodu. Nemam pojma kako jer bas i nije bilo rasprava o refluksu dok se ja nisam pojavila.Ali bilo kako bilo eto imala sam srece da naidjem na Rodu i tu ostadoh i ostacu jos dugo.Nikad prije nisam bila clan nekog foruma jer mi nisu bili zanimljivi ali evo Roda forum a i udruga su mi super i tu sam se nekako nasla.  :Smile:

----------

za rodu sam čula odmah nekako po prvoj akciji šiba za ministre....
znala sam da je to nešto super, jer nema veze s vladom i ostalim "glavešinama" i da su  tu zapravo roditelji(majke, trudnice i svi ostali) koji se samo bore za svoja prava.....
oduševila sam se ali nisam znala kako do njih....
onda nisam ni komp imala......
ali zato kad sam počela postati na M&B forumu i skužila da imaju podforum rode stalno sam tamo visila dok nisam skužila da rode imaju i svoje stranice i svoj forum......
odonda sam tu kuhana i pečena, a MM dobiva živčani slom od telefonskog računa..........

RODE obožavam vas!!!!!

----------

Kopala i tražila podatke o trudnoći na Iskonu (onaj vodič kroz tjedne mi je bio najdraži)...i s lijeve strane mi je bio link na Rodine stranice...

----------


## Ancica

Meni Tajana poslala link na sad vec slavnu Rodinu peticiju za dostojanstveno radanje  prosle jeseni i tako ja tu zavrsila ...  :Smile:

----------


## mayah79

Sasvim slučajno. Tražila sam neke informacije na netu u vezi dojenja i došla do RODA-e. Presretna sam što sam našla ove stranice, jer bih sigurno prestala sa dojenjem da je nisam našla. Ko me se sjeća sa starog foruma zna da sam imala užasne probleme sa ragadama i gljivicama, itd, itd. U svakom slučaju sam zahvalna RODi i RODICAMA, a bogami i forumašicama. Živjela RODA!!!

----------


## smrčina mrkica

Mislim da su se na dnevniku spominjale neke rodine akcije i tada sam prvi put cula za nju (kada je to bilo, nemam pojma). No cim sam u ljeto 2002. ostala trudna, pocela sam se na netu raspitivati o trudnoci i u trazilici nabasala i na rodin forum, pa tako tu i ostala, a isto tako ga i drugima preporucivala.

----------


## mirakul

kad sam se suočila s neplodnošću u travnju 03., bolje rečeno endometriozom, počela je moja potraga na netu, mislim da sam RODE našla preko Googla (moja naj tražilica)
danas sam ovisnik  :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam još davno gledala RODE na tv-u, tad još nisam ni bila s MM-om, i ni na kraj pameti mi nije bilo tamo nekakvo rađanje (dapače, govorila sam da ja NIKAD neću rađati jer je to užas i da ću samo posvajati klince  :D  ), ali sam ih zapamtila  :D 
dok sam bila trudna čitala sam o SOS telefonu i sejvala taj broj u mob ako mi ikad zatreba, još ga uvijek imam  :D 
a tek nakon poroda sam tražila nešto po netu, ne znam više kaj, i nabasala na forum i eto me sad!

----------


## Mukica

> Osobno sam prvi puta čula za Rodu prije par godina, ne sjećam se ni jesam li tad još bila udata ili možda na početku braka. Kao kroz maglu se sjećam da sam putem medija čula da Roda organizira potpisivanje peticije za uklanjanje rutinskog klistira, brijanja i epizitomije na porodu, a možda je čak bilo organizirano i potpisivanje u Zadru, na trgu.


:D  :D  :D 
prije par godina????  :shock:   :shock: 

pa to ti je klia bilo PROŠLE godine u 9 mjesecu, točnije 28.09.2002., ak na istu peticiju mislimo

kak vrijeme leti a?

----------


## Mukica

sad sam zaboravila napisat di sam i kak ja cula


dobila mejl od frendice s linkom na peticiju
potpisala
pa kliknula na forum
i zakacila se totalno na sve skupa   8)  8)

----------


## Biba

O Rodi sam cula za vrijeme akcije "Roda za rodilišta" u Studenom 2001. g. na Obiteljskom radiju, jos nisam imala doma komp, ali me to nije zaustavilo da ne okrenem Rodin mob. 8). Pa sam zbog Rode kupila komp i eto me tu :D.

----------


## LedinaMama

Na forumu M&B. I kad sam prvi put otvorila Rodin forum, naletila na Viziju, procitala i uclanila se.

----------


## lina

Ja sam za RODE cula vec prije, tj. znala sam vidjeti alamamu i Maju na TV u emisijama tipa Dobro jutro ak se ne varam. 

A onda sam frendici rekla da sam trudna, a ona meni ak si trudna onda mars sad lijepo na forum  :Laughing:  

Eto, cijelu sam trudnocu provela na ovim stranicama

----------


## Hanna

Od Fortune kad sam zatrudnila  :wink:

----------


## happy mummy

trazila po internetu nesto o kucnim testovima za trudnocu, i pronasla link na rodine stranice. i odmah se "navukla" na forum...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Barbi

Kad sam bila trudna, medicinska sestra kod moje ginekologice dala mi je Rodinu brošuricu o trudnoći i pravima trudnice i rodilje, znam da mi je bila super jer je apsolutno sve što treba učiniti za otvaranje porodiljnog, jednokratnu naknadu i sto drugih stvari za koje nisam ni znala pisalo unutra.
Tad sam prvi put čula za Rodu.

----------


## vesna72

2001.g. na forumu Mame i bebe

----------


## MARCY

> Ja sam prvi put procitala nesto o Rodi preko neta. Ustvari trazila sam neke informacije o dojenju ili odgoju djece, ne znam tocno, i pronasla link na rodin  forum


i ja

----------


## egemama

jos ni nije bila osnovana udruga...kad su prvi put organizirani prosvjedi na markovom trgu 01/2001. tada sam danima trazila po Internetu i tragovima dosla na stranicu Mame&bebe. stranica je stajala u mom Favoritesu nekoliko mjeseci i posjecivala sam je, ali tek u 11/2001. otkrila m&b forum i konacno nasla rode.

----------


## klia

Mukice, nešto se u Zd zbilja potpisivalo na tu temu prije par godina. Znam 100 posto jer sam u 9. mjesecu prošle godine ja bila trudna i tako nešto mi ne bi promaklo, a ovoga se jedva sjećam.
Ubr. i meni je jedna od prvih spoznaja o Rodama bila akcija Šibe za ministre  :Laughing:

----------

Prvo sam se kačila na portal zbog super tekstova. A onda sam iz znatiželje otvorila forum i ostala paf! Veći forum, sa toliko dobrih informacija nisam u životu vidila! Čitala sam vas mjesecima, potajno, kao gost  8) ,i na novom forumu se odlučila registrirati!
Super ste i gotovo!
 :D

----------

A čula sam sam za vas negdje u vrijeme akcije: šiba za ministre. Ali nisam imala komp doma, na poslu nije bilo pristupa internetu, i tako ste mi neko vrijeme bile nedostupne.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Elly

> Ja sam do Rode isto došla preko neta. 
> Kad sam bila trudna stalno sam na netu tražila razne informacije o trudnoči i naišla na Rodu.


Ja takodjer.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Negdje krajem 2000., čini mi se, dobila mailom od frendice poziv da se pridružim druženju i humanitarnoj akciji Roda u Importaneu, na Iblerovom. Na žalost nisam otišla, ali me odmah zainteresirala ideja udruge, pogotovo zato što se radi o roditeljima, i tak mi ostalo zvonit u ušima. Poslije su se Rode povremeno pojavljivale u medijima i svaki put sam skužila "Pa ove cure razmišljaju isto kao i ja!" :wink: 
Kad sam počela intenzivnije razmišljat o drugom djetetu, otišla sam na portal i čitala tekstove, ali kad sam otkrila forum... to je bilo otkriće!  :Idea:  
Ovih dana se učlanjujem! :D

----------


## klia

Bravo Minnie, samo hrabro naprijed! :wink:

----------


## mišica

Za Rodu sam čula preko tevea, kad se potpisivala ona peticija o uvjetima na porodu. Ja i moje frendice (5 kom  :Laughing:  ) tražile po gradu gdje to ima za potpisati; ali nismo našle...   :Rolling Eyes:   :?

----------


## ivarica

na cvjetnom trgu, a nas par agilnih i po okolnim ulicama   :Laughing:

----------


## anaviktorija

Na predavanju u Klubu trudnica od šefice Zrinke.

Nakon nekog vremena na kavi žalile smo se jedna drugoj na lošu situaciju u kojoj se nalaze mladi roditelji, rodilje..., pa me pitala:
"Hoćeš biti RODA?"
Odgovor: "DA!"

----------


## klia

Najbolja su ova spontana uključivanja, no moje prije i poznanice, kad čuju za Rodu kažu - super, ali ja nemam vremena za to!

----------


## marta

Ja sam trazila stranice o neasistiranom porodu na hrvatskom i nasla one o prirodnom porodu. Tamo je bio link na rodinu peticiju. Odmah sam potpisala sebe, mamu, muza...

----------


## mmila

Od marcy.

----------

Bila je gošća jedna liječnica iz rodilišta u Petrovoj u Zagrebu i jedna mlada Roda (bar je meni izgledala vrlo mlada). Razgovaralo se o uvjetima rađnja i ta je crvenokosa liječnica bila vrlo agresivna. Izjavila je, između ostalog, da to za što se Roda zalaže u rodilištima nije primjereno hrvatskim ženama, jer ne znamo držati intimnu higijenu na zadovoljavajućoj razini.   :Mad:  
Ta mlada članica Rode bila je smirena i djelovala mi je izuzetno zrelo, nije bila isprovocirana takvim izjavama. 
Pomislila sam - ove su cure u Rodi odlučne i pametne.

----------


## NewAge

ja sam dobila peticiju na mail, to su oni bili grupni mailovi sa jako puno primatelja u adresi. i naravno prije nego što sam je potpisala, išla sam je pročitati, pa sam pročitala i dalje sve o rodi... i tako je krenulo  :D  :D  :D

----------


## dorena

ja sam slucajno cula od prijateljice koja pokusava dobiti bebu, rekla mi je da na forumu mozes saznati sve i svasta vezano za trudnocu, porod, dojenje... malo sam isla prosvrljati po stranicama (koje su u to vrijeme bile u obnovi   :Evil or Very Mad:  ), ali kad sam napokon dosla do njih navukla sam se  :Laughing:  
i eto me jos uvijek tu...
i bit cu do daljnjega...
dok vam ne dosadim...
i super ste mi...
bravo rodeeeee

----------


## emily

negdje u 10/2001 sam citala u vecernjaku da clanovi udruge Roda skupljaju igracke za djecu koja su u bolnicama (ili u djecjim domovima, nisam 100% sigurna). Pa sam ubacila u trazilicu i nasla www.roda.hr
pa sam nastavila do m&b foruma, tamo je tada bio podforum Rode... pa sam se u 4/2002 uclanila  :Smile:  
i jos sam tu :D 

svukusic, ona mlada roda koju spominjes iz DJH koja se razgovarala sa dr. iz Petrove bila je nasa Maja  :Smile:

----------


## renata

kad je Ingrid A.M u saboru izjavila da je bebama u Burkini Faso dojenje osnovna hrana, pa je svejedno smrtnost velika, tu negdje su mi ukinuli porodiljski koji sam mislila iskoristi, komentirala sam s jednom poznanicom "zasto normalne zene ne mogu doci do izrazaja i nesto promijeniti", ona mi je dala rodinu adresu. a ja pomislila da ipak nemam vremena za mijenjanje bilo cega.
kasnije sam na internetu trazila informacije da nekog dalekog buduceg dana pokusam nesto mijenjati sa stanjem dojenja u hrvatskoj i nasla rodu i vidjela da otkrivam toplu vodu :D

----------


## Mamita

kad sam ostala trudna i trebala mi je pomoć čačkala sam po webu i eto nabasala na rodu i sad me muž skida s pc-ja silom   :Razz:

----------


## Poslid

Prvi put sam čula na Dnevniku prije par godina (čini mi  se 2000.) kad su mlade mame i trudnice sabornicima pokušavale nešto (sram me bilo, ne sjećam se) u te njihove samozadovoljne glave. 
I sjećam se jedne zgodne mlade mame (znam da je završila Matemetiku) a izgubila je posao radi trudnoće.
A tek sam ove godine preko interneta došla na ove stranice i napokon se odlučila učlaniti, iako su sva događanja meni dosta daleko i mislim da iz mog kraja nema baš članica.

----------


## pinocchio

mislim da sam za rode prvi puta čula tijekom akcije "moje tijelo-moj izbor", a kad sam ostala trudna čeprkala sam po netu i rode su odmah ušle u favorites. trenutno sam priključena intravenozno...

----------


## dijanam

Nezadovoljna stanjem stvari zalila sam se muzu da bi ja u Svedsku... On mi je na to rekao da nije fora bjezati, nego stvarati Svedsku oko sebe. I tako sam se pocela baviti mislju da pokrenem neku gradjansku inicijativu za vrtice, poboljsanje uvjeta radjanja, zdrav. tretmana djece i sl., Palo mi na pamet kontaktirati neku udrugu da se raspitam kako to ide, dosla do Rode na internetu i skuzila da je amerika vec davno otkrivena.. Uclanila se i fijuuuuu na zatvoreni forum... po svoju Svedsku!

----------


## kate

I ja slučajno na netu trazeci nesto o zdravlju. A i vidjela sam Vedranu na TV jednom davno i svidilo mi se sta je pricala. I uvijek sam se zezala da cu i ja u RODE jednog dana. :D  :D 

Ali zato sad sve moje prijateljice znaju za RODU  preko mene. Što više, skidam stvari sa foruma i portala koje me zanimaju i skupljam u jedan fajl pa im dam. A one sve u cudu otkud ti sve to i tako zapravo shvate sta je RODA.  :wink: Ljude to u stvari ne zanima dok ne pronadju nesto za sebe.

----------


## ms. ivy

čula sam za Rodu već prije par godina na Dnevniku, u vezi neke akcije (koje..? hmm sramote...   :Sad:  ), ali nisam znala da postoji site dok nisam počela surfati po trudničkim stranicama i našla link na Iskon bebe. ahhh otkrića!!  :D sad reklamiram Rodu na sve strane.  :wink:

----------


## Alamama

Joj cure sad ste me tak raznjezile

Svukusic to je bila nasa Maja, i ja stvarno mislim da nam je to bila jedna od legendarnih diskusija, doktorica je bila stvarno  :Sad: 

Poslid to smo trazili porodiljne, a ova cura je bila na Latinici je Dijana ona je med.sestra sada zivi u Izraelu

Dijana za Svedsku  :Smile:

----------


## davorka

E Dijana svaka čast tvom mužu. Super su mi takvi ljudi, zato i jesam u RODI.

----------


## odra

Sad mi je jasno da sam za rodu znala već odavno, ali nisam povezivala akcije o kojima sam čitala i podupirala konkretno s ovom  rodom   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  na koju sam se i ja intravenozno priključila 
(prvo kao virkalo, jedno 7 mjeseci,nakon što sam dobila link, pretražujući po ključnoj riječi koju sam tad tek saznala: potpomognuta oplodnja  :Sad:  , a sad već nekih tri tjedna kao aktivna "navučena" roda   :Razz:  )

----------


## ~lex~

> Ja sam prvi put procitala nesto o Rodi preko neta. Ustvari trazila sam neke informacije o dojenju ili odgoju djece, ne znam tocno, i pronasla link na rodin  forum


Vrlo slicno iskustvo imam i ja.

----------


## MalaSirena

Za RODU sam čula još davno, onda kad je bila akcija ''moje tijelo - moj izbor'', ali su moje brige i interesi bili na skroz drugoj strani, a roditeljstvo  mi je bilo udaljeno, recimo,  ko Mars  :D ! Kad sam ostala trudna, odmah sam počela tražiti nešto o trudnoći na netu pa sam mislim na Iskonovim stranicama naišla na RODIN link. Prvo sam čitala po portalu, a onda sam nabasala na M&B koje su me pak uputile na rodin forum... mislim da sam jedno par mjeseci samo čitala, a onda sam se odlučila uključiti u neke rasprave na forumu...

----------


## Lilly

Rekrutirana sa monitorovog foruma od strane tadasnje predsjednice. :D

E, jos da mi je vidjeti snimku te price sa doktoricom!   :Mad:

----------


## Matea

nisam tocno sigurna za godinu, ali cini mi se da je bila 2000. i neka akcija u pitanju.
onda sam ove godine na viru pricala sa susedom (irena bivsa kostelac) i ona mi je rekla za rodu.
ja sam skoro pa zaboravila na vas (sram me bilo) i onda sam u vecernaku online citala o porodiljskim i sl. pa sam se sjetila dosla neki dan i vec mi je sinoc MM rekao da sam postala ovisnica. cim klinci odu u krevet ja hop na komp pa citaj i pisi.

super ste mi! jedva cekam da se upoznamo u zagrebu.

 :D

----------


## irena2

Matea jako mi je drago vidjeti te ovdje  :wink:

----------


## Matea

i meni je drago biti za sada forumski clan, a kad dodem u zagreb i onaj drugi clan. super ste mi!

----------


## Domagoj

Prvi put sam cuo za Rode na dnevniku (mame kod Mesica). Tad mi je to bila samo zanimljiva informacija izmedju kulture i sporta. No nakon sto je MZ zatrudnila poceli smo se pripremat za bebu (mene je u prvom redu zanimalo razvoj djetetovog uma nakon rodjenja i pitanja tipa sto mu se krece po glavi sa sest mjeseci kad gleda oko sebe i sl.). Tako sam trazeci razne knjige preko interneta naisao i na Rodine stranice i poceo citati o porodu. Shvatih da o porodu nemamo pojma ("hm, pa zene se rezu da bi dijete izaslo", "ha, pa i obriju ih" itd.). Tad je pocelo nase ucenje o porodu, prosirilo se na dojenje itd. A Rodine stranice, ukljucujuci i forum, su stvarno odlican izvor informacija i privukle su nas ko magnet. Bilo bi nam zao da smo ih kojim slucajem propustili prije poroda. Hvala svima koji sudjeluju u izradi istih!

----------


## klia

Dragi naš tata Domagoju, ja ti moram reći da me osobno fasciniraju muževi koji se ravnopravno stavljaju uz bok mamama kad su u pitanju trudnoća, porod, dojenje, zapravo sve što se tiče podizanja tih naših prekrasnih, malih ljudi pa ti zato odajem priznanje i nadam se da ćeš se dugo s nama ovdje družiti i razmjenjivati informacije. Nemaš pojma koliko to nama mamama znači kad muškarac nije odsutan mislima kad počne razgovor o djeci i svim onim slatkim problemčićima s kojima se svi susrećemo  :Smile:

----------


## stella

Ja sam info dobila od poznanice koja je posjećivala vaše stranice.

----------


## M&T

Ja sam čula za RODU preko novina kad sam čitala o peticiji za dostojanstveno rađanje!!!

----------


## vjeverica

Bog cure, evo mojih prvih povijesnih riječi na Rodi. (probijam led) Inače za Rodu sam čula ležeći na 1. AIH od sada već prijateljice Nere. HVALA NERA!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Kada sam zatrudnila, trazila sam, normalno kao i svi, što više informacija o svemu što me čeka u narednih devet mjeseci, a onda i cijeli život. Bila sam na mnogo stranica, uglavnom sa engleskog govornog područja, jer nisam ni sanjala da bi takvo nešto moglo biti u Hrvatskoj. Kao i mnoge forumašice, prvo sam se susrela sa Rodinim portalom i svakodnevno čitala novosti. To je bilo prije otprilike, godinu dana. Bila sam toliko upućena u sve što se dogadja  i što će se dogadjati, da mi je patronažna  pri prvom posjetu rekla, da stvarno nema smisla da ona dolazi kada sve znam, i čak je tražila da joj dam neke tekstove koje sam skinula sa portala kako bi ona to mogla dalje "distribuirati"!
Kada sam počela razmišljati o porodu u vodi, zahvaljujući Rodi, pomoću Google sam došla i do foruma. Od tada mi je Rodin forum kao droga :D .
MM je ponekad smetalo što sam toliko na kompjuteru, ali ja se jednostavno nisam mogla odvojiti. Kako se termin poroda bližio, tako je i on sve češće sa mnom (a ponekad i bez mene) posjećivao forum. Čak ponekad pomislim kako su upravo rode zaslužne za to što je MM bio sa mnom kada je na svijet došla naša princeza!!!

I još nešto, od kada sam vas otkrila, svim svojim prijateljicama i poznanicama "tupim" kako moraju posjetiti ove stranice.

----------


## mamazika

Na portal sam nabasala na Iskonu. Na forum sasvim slučajno ali ne znam više kako - valjda je bio neki link.
Inače mislim da je Rodina bila jedna mala knjižica koju sam dobila u Petrovoj na kontroli za vrijeme druge trudnoće (zima 01/02) o pravima roditelja - ispravite me ako griješim!

----------


## plavaa

> Ja sam do Rode isto došla preko neta. 
> Kad sam bila trudna stalno sam na netu tražila razne informacije o trudnoči i naišla na Rodu.


Evo i ja sam ovako nekako, ali ja nisam bila trudnica (samo trudnica-wannabe)   :Embarassed:  
Naravno, odusevila se odmah s toliko informacija na jednom mjestu.. A kad sam forum otkrila.. Weeeeeee   :Razz:

----------


## Mukica

Podizem malo....

----------


## sundrops

na odjelu babinjaca,nakon poroda sam saznala za rodu.hvala nebesima na tome

----------


## mendula

Mislim da me bacio google("trudnoća") u prvoj trudnoći. Forum sam kliknula kad sam preorala cijeli portal. Sad sam na portalu tek povremeno.  :Grin: 
Mukice, kad će kolumna?  :Smile:

----------


## sabaleta

Za Rodu sam čula kad se potpisivala peticija i potpisala istu:



> točnije 28.09.2002., ak na istu peticiju mislimo


Tada sam mislila da ću opet biti trudna, pa poslije da da više nikad neću....
Prošle godine sam posjetila Rodin portal, naišla na forum, prvo malo obilazila kao mačak oko vruće kaše, a onda kad me krenulo...

----------


## Sun

u trudnoći me naravno ova tematika počela jako zanimati pa sam na netu našla i RODU. nakon iscrpnog iščitavanja svih tekstova otkrila sam forum i navukla se... A nedavno se i učlanila jer nekako bi volila dati svoju pomoć, podršku, doprinos svemu za što se ova udruga bori.   :Smile:

----------


## kloklo

> u trudnoći me naravno ova tematika počela jako zanimati pa sam na netu našla i RODU. nakon iscrpnog iščitavanja svih tekstova otkrila sam forum i navukla se... A nedavno se i učlanila jer nekako bi volila dati svoju pomoć, podršku, doprinos svemu za što se ova udruga bori.


Baš ovako je bilo i sa mnom   :Smile:

----------


## aleta

na moju veeeliku žalost, tek kad mi je mlađe dijete navršilo 9-10 mjeseci (kad sam dobila ADSL i počela sustavnije kopati po netu). da sam za rodinu filozofiju znala prije, neke bih stvari sigurno drugačije napravila. no, opet, veseli me što sam mnogo stvari ipak radila kao da sam roda.

----------


## yasmin

u trudnoći sam imala bezbroj pitanja pa sam malo guglala i nabasala  na Rode

----------


## Nice

Prvo čula davno negdje na tv-u, pa pronašla na iskonu i onda upoznala jednu članicu i shvatila da je to pravo mjesto za mene, a priključila sam se tek nedavno   :Smile:

----------


## trinity

od Zrinke, prije 4 godine

----------


## AnaDelVito

znala sam za rodu kao brand, ali sam mislila - udruga ko udruga, bar su se kod nas namnožile, a rezultati nikakvi. dok na iskonu nisam naišla na link i skužila da i u ovoj našoj maloj depresivnoj državici postoji udruga koja je drugačija od drugih. 
koliko mi je roda pomogla? toliko da to nikada neću zaboraviti.

----------


## čokolada

Guglala sam u potrazi za informacijama o posvajanju, ulogirala se 27.4.2004., a naša ptičica stigla doma 27.4.2005.   :Heart:  .

----------


## ra

s više strana odjednom. kad sam ostala trudna frendica mi je slala neke tekstove, link s iskona, neki su mi poslali link... 
zanimljivo je isto da sam isčitala sve tekstove na portalu i tek onda otkrila forum  :Smile:

----------


## MIJA 32

Kad smo se suočili s problemom neplodnosti MM je tražio info na netu i nabasao na Rode :D 
Dugo sam samo čitala...Mukičinu kolumnu "gutala"...i onda je opet MM rekao pa daj se registriraj i piši,pitaj...i evo me.
Sad idem i na neke druge forume,no ovaj osjećam kao svoj...tu sam doma...i švrljam po svim podforumima (uz potpomognutu) i svi koji me znaju pitaju ili kažu daj pitaj one svoje Rode.
Upoznala sam divne ljude...uživam "rintati" na Rodinim rasprodajama i kad me pitaju "Zašto to radim...kaj imam od toga?" ja svima kažem da je to nešto što radim samo za svoju dušu,nešto što me ispunjava pozitivom,nešto što me veseli i čini boljom osobom.

----------


## lucky day

od frendova sa aktivisticke'scene'...
nisam imala redoviti pristup netu ali kad sam imala najpotpunije info sam nalazila na 'rodinom'portalu...
pa samutrudnociotislainajednurasprodaju...
a forumsamtekvidjela i prikljucila se  nakon dobivanja stalnog prikljucka netu...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Prije dvije godine i 4 mjeseca u potrazi za simptomima trudnoce preko googla i ja vas nadjoh! Imam osjecaj da je to bilo puno davnije, ali eto, nije. Tada je zapocela prava virtualna avantura i zahvaljujuci ovom forumu sam ne samo informiranija nego i bogatija, jer danas imam puno (novih) prijatelja s kojima me vezu isti problemi i interesi. Hvala Rodama!   :Wink:

----------


## meli

Ja kao i Lucija, samo prije tri godine i to tražeći neke informacije o PCOS i mogućnostima začeća.

----------


## mina

Znala sam čuti za RODU u medijima kad bi bile neke akcije i znala sam da su to neki roditelji koji se bore za nešto ali nisam nikad previše razmišljala o tome. Dok nisam malo odrasla i počela razmišljati o roditeljstvu, trudnoći i tražiti po netu što se da naći... Ovisost je počela kad sam ostala trudna i znala napamet cijeli portal i valjda sve tekstove koje ste napisali, a kasnije se pomalo navukla i na forum. Ustvari MM je prvi otišao na forum, pa navukao mene i sad ja ovisnik, a on rijetko tu- kad mu ja sve ispričam pa nema potrebe...

----------


## yvet

Kad smo kupovali vešmašinu prije 3-4 godine-otvorio se forum i ja se navukla i preko foruma saznala za Udrugu.

----------


## ivarica

> Znala sam čuti za RODU u medijima kad bi bile neke akcije i znala sam da su to neki roditelji koji se bore za nešto ali nisam nikad previše razmišljala o tome. *Dok nisam malo odrasla* i počela razmišljati o roditeljstvu, trudnoći i tražiti po netu što se da naći...


ne mogu vjerovati   :Laughing:  
ko u americkim filmovima kad kaze mlada pjevacica staroj: pjevala sam tvoje pjesme jos kad sam isla u vrtic.

cure, hvala vam.
roda ove godine obiljezava 5 godina, puno nam znace vase pohvale. zato bi ih mi jos malo   :Razz:  a mozda neka od njih udje i u nase materijale koje cemo, nadam se, tiskati na jesen

----------


## Kate13

Prvi puta sam cula za Rodu kada su cure prvi puta djelile sibe ministrima pred Vladom. 
Kada sam nakon toga jedan dan kod moje ginekologice naisla na Rodine brosure, shvatila to kao omen i dosla na forum...  :Grin:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Čitala sam po nekim časopisima o Rodi, ali se nisam previše osvrtala.
Sve dok ja i MM nismo uvidjeli da od naše prirodne trudnoće neće biti ništa.
Nedavno sam u pretraživač ukucala potpomognuta oplodnja i eto vas. 
To je za mene bio vrlo važan dan, jer s tim tipom problema čovjek ne zna kako si pomoći, koga pitati.... :/ , a s Rodinim forumom sva pitanja dobivaju odgovore. Hvala Bogu što sam vas našla.
Želim Vam još puuuuno uspjeha.
Posebne pohvale osoblju foruma, za 10 ste. 8)

----------


## Natasa30

> Kad smo kupovali vešmašinu prije 3-4 godine-otvorio se forum i ja se navukla i preko foruma saznala za Udrugu.


 :?   :Laughing:

----------


## LeeLoo

...he he,na Rodu me uputila moja draga kuma.Fala kumo,ako ovo citas!!!  :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

GOOGLE našao

----------


## Zdenka2

Čula sam za Rodu još u vrijeme osnivanja, od kolege s bivšeg posla koji je bio u tome. Nisam se tada aktivirala na forumu, nego tek kad sam o Rodi slušala od Čokolade, u Školi za posvojitelje. Prvo sam počela čitati pdf o posvojenju, a poslije i mnoge druge.

----------


## martinaP

Čula sam za Rodu još davno, kad me to apsolutno nije zanimalo. Došla sam na forum kad smo počeli raditi na bebici, lani u jesen, našla link na Iskonu.

----------


## Arkana10

Otkrila sam RODU pre 2 godine kada smo poceli sanjati intenzivnije o bebi i citala i citala i plakala i smijala se i pre nekoliko mjeseci sam odlucila da zelim i tu postirati. 

 :Heart:

----------


## Mirta30

samo ću reći irena2  :Kiss:

----------


## makita

Na stranici roda sam pretraživanjem interneta našla korisne savjete tijekom  moje trudnoće-al to je sve bila "prva pomoć". Zapravo to su bile korisne instant informacije tipa-što ponijeti u rodilište, kako tata može ići na porodilni, kakva je pravna pozadina (na kraju smo bili informiraniji od teta što tamo rade :D )...
Rode su u međuvremenu imale tamo neke akcije tamo gore u Zagrebu...
Tu i tamo sam čituckala tekstiće...
Kad mi je dijete imalo godinu i par mjeseci, prijateljica me, kao iskusnu mamu, pitala o platnenim pelenama-da zašto ih ne koristim, da je ona svašta pročitala na onim stranicama što sam ih spominjala, da ima link za Kamaris pelene...i ja se navučem i kupim odmah-prije nje  :Laughing:  -platnene...
I onda naiđem na rječicu forum-koja je dotad meni značila samo RIMSKI TRG  :Embarassed:   i seansa isčitavanja je započela
 :Heart:   se rodila
Znanje se širi oko mene
Edo majka svira... 8) 
I uživam
H V A L A

----------


## Astralis

Za rodu sam čula prije neke 2-3 god. i to čini mi se u novinama nekim da je bilo, a onda sam prije nekih 1.5 god. doznala za Rodine stranice preko Iskona-> link  :D

----------


## babyiris

Davnih dana sam čula da postoji.

Prije par godina dok sam još bila cura, na televiziji je bila reportaža o SOS telefonu za dojenje. Fascinirala me mama koja je uz bebu i starije dijete te brdo kućanskih obaveza stizala biti dežurna u davanju savjeta. Divila sam se ustrajanju, snazi i hrabrosti jer je tada za mene dojenje bilo nešto mega, a nedostižno jer sam dotad čula samo kako je to teško i naporno.
Kad sam rodila, u bolnici sam se sjetila te reportaže i uz svu dostupnu literaturu o dojenju, ustrajala kad je curki bila u inkubatoru. Svaki put kad bih malaksala pred oči mi je dolazila ta žena puna entuzijazma. Nisam tražila mnogo, bar mjesec dana da uspijemo. Tih se mjesec dana pretvorilo u (zasad) 21 mjesec - a u tome mi je pomogao i jedan poziv SOS telefonu te puno savjeta na forumu.

Da ne zaboravim, forumaši su mi pomogli otkriti dijagnozu curici. Nakon 14 dana hospitalizacije kada su pedijatri pomišljali na sve najgore i još k tomu zloćudno, "vakcinacijski osvješteno virtualono pleme" još je jednom dokazako da zna više. Do neba sam zahvalna. 


Hvala što postojite!  :Love:

----------


## nelzi

Ja sam po internetu nesto kopala i trazila o trudnoci, i naisla na Rodu  :Naklon:

----------


## Ancica

curke,   :Heart:

----------


## ejla

Prije par dana tražila info o policističnim jajnicima i plodnosti, jednostavno uletila i od tada se ne skidam  :D

----------


## oka

Kad sam ostala trudna zanimalo me što moje malo radi u buši i tako otišla na net i hop evo na Rode, i čitala i čitala, ali najviše o trudnoći i malo poslije trudnoće. Za forum sam tek saznala poslije poroda od svoje sestrične  :Kiss:   i to kad su mi počeli prvi problemi i da nije bilo Vas i Vaših tekstova koje sam dolsovce gutala mislim da bih se totalno izgubila. Nisam mogla vjerovati koliko stvari ne znam i koliko bi nam samo bilo lakše da sam što Vas prije čitala. Puno Hvala svim mamama, puno mi značite!   :Heart:

----------


## Ancica

svima   :Heart:

----------


## Irchi

Za udrugu sam čula negdje u vrijeme njenog osnutka i povremeno kad su u pitanju bile neke akcije. 
Nakon što sam saznala da sam trudna pretraživala sam net i hopa iskočila Roda. Pročitala sam sve s portala i vjerojatno 90 %   :Grin:  onog što je na forumu, reklo bi se od A do Ž. Hvala vam za te dragocjene informacije.
Prije nekoliko mjeseci napokon sam se uspješno registrirala (naime svi moji mailovi upućeni anchie odbijani su kao spamovi) i sad se eto povremeno liječim od ove ovisnosti   :Love:  .

----------


## ornela_m

Za Udrugu sam znala od samih pocetaka, od dvije drage rode s kojima sam studirala. Jednu je tu i rado ju citam, druga mi je negdje otprhnula...

----------


## Deaedi

Od kada smo krenuli raditi bebicu redovno sam citala (proljece 2004).Onda se polako registrirala, pa pocela i pisati postic po postic...

----------


## Snjeska

Davno, davno pronašla sam na internetu Rodin forum tražeći informacije o neplodnosti. Mislim da je to bilo 2002. ili 2001. :?

----------


## skviki

Čula na TV u nekim emisijama, došla do nekih brošura ali nisam znala ništa puno o udruzi. Mislila sam "to se tamo neki bore za tamo nešto" . Kada sam ostala trudna sjetila se RODE i potražila stranice. A kad ono -škrinja puna blaga. Eto što, ću postala sam ovisna.  :Heart:

----------


## majkamara

Ucitelj dodje kad je ucenik spreman!
Najpre sam morala zatrudneti.Onda sam cackala po netu.I nasla kofer pun blaga u koji svaki dan moram da zavirim - Rodine stranice i Rodin forum.
Dabogda postojali jos 10000000000000 godina.  :Heart:

----------


## lali

Kako me u trudnoći naravno počelo zanimati  sve i svašta vezano za trudnoću,porod,roditljstvo i   .... a kupila sam i podosta knjiga,jednoga dana MM mi kaže:"Znaš postoji na netu neka RODA tamo ti ima svega i svačega...." A ja: "Pa daj da malo virnemo..." i to je bilo to....OVISNOST!  :Smile:

----------


## Ivanna

Ne sjećam se kako, slučajno. Bila sam daaaaleko od trudnoće i majčinstva, ali sam zaključila kako je ovo super stranica i kad budem trudna sigurno ću ovdje provodit dosta vremena. I tako bi!  :Kiss:

----------


## rajvos

Na Vuk Vrhovcu je stajao neki plakat Roda i to je bilo prvi put da sam čula za Rode,a malo iza toga sam dobila brošuru* Čudesne bebe*,tu našla inter.stranicu,forum i evo me i sada

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Mislim da sam za RODU čula, odnosno pročitala u časopisu BEBE. Više se zaista ne sjećam.

----------


## maaja79

i meni je rodu google izbacio na upit trudnoca

u to vrijeme me interesovao porod i tu sam nasla odgovore
od ostalog sam zapamtila samo kako je vazno ustrajati u dojenju

danas nam je roda stil zivota
iskljucivo dojimo, polako iscitavamo postove o dohrani, uzivamo u marami, a ozbiljno razmisljamo i o platnenim pelenama.

da ste imale uticaja na nase zivote, jeste
i hvala vam na tome  :Kiss:

----------


## Erin

Za Rodu sam čula od Tinky Winky, kako u početku nismo imali komp. ona mi je bila izvor informacija!  :Kiss:

----------


## Stijena

odaaaaavnoooo čula na tv (ne znam točno vezano za što), a kao i većina -  u trudnoći u pretražnik upisala trudnoća i pojavila se rodina stranica.
a čini mi se da mi je u ruke dospjelo i nekoliko rodinih letaka vezano za dojenje? (valjda su bili rodini)

----------


## retha

Na Iskonu..prtljala, trazila nes o trudnoci i bebama. Tamo ima par linkova, ali nista mi se nije dopalo tako kao Roda, to je naprosto bila ljubav na prvi pogled.

----------


## leonisa

ne sjecam se, jako davno.
znam da sam pocela obracati malo vise paznje na rodu nakon maksimira.

----------


## leonisa

i da...mislila sam da bi bio roda moras biti roditelj. kako sam bila u krivu  :Embarassed:

----------


## MELITA06

ja sam dok sam bila trudna redovno posjecivala rodine stranice i trzila informacije koje su m zanimale.Forum sam otkrila puno kasnije vec kad se Zarica rodila,e a onda mi je postalo super to i da mogu razmjenjivat informacije i iskustva sa ostalim mamama

----------


## ina*

trazila sam info o pcos, i naletila na rodu...i moram reci da ste super!!

----------


## camel

ja se sjećam kad je na tv-u bila alamama i još grupica žena prosvjedujući radi smanjivanja rodiljnih naknada.
kasnije mi je MM ukazao na rodine stranice i otada sam vjerna čitateljica. mada zaista rijetko postam, na rodi sam svakodnevno.
a ono što mi je ostalo u sjećanju s mojih početaka druženja s rodinim forumom je majin potpis - dojeća šefica.
to mi je bilo genijalno.

----------


## ivarica

camel, pa ti si onda od pocetaka s nama  8)

----------


## Lu

meni je pedijatar dao letak na prvom pregledu   :Heart:  
onda sam prvo mjesecima virila dok se nisam usudila nesto napisati. onda jos godina dana dok se nisam uclanila   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mirje

lipanj 2003. trudnički tečaj DZ Centar

----------


## Zadie

Na TV-u prije par godina, ali nije mi to onda previše značilo. U trudnoći skužila stranicu, našla brdo super tekstova i forum.

----------


## camel

:Raspa:

----------


## apricot

camel, ti kod manikirke čula?  8)

----------


## camel

> camel, ti kod manikirke čula?  8)


  :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

znala sam da postoji udruga roda-roditelji u akciji. ostalo mi negdje u primozgu. kad sam zatrudnila prvo sta sam ukucala u google bilo je-roda. kao da sam znala da cu tu naci sve sto me zanima. i sve u mom stilu  :Grin:

----------


## Ariens

Na Iskonu na podforumu bebe imaju razne linkove. Roda od svih linkova ima najbolje informacije  :D Forum sam pocela pratiti tek unazad mjesec dana ... i zaljubila se totalno.

----------


## luci2

dok sam bila trudna citala u casopisu Mila ili Tena neznam sigurno clanak od Kamarisa za platnene pelene i tamo se spomiljala Roda,zaljubila se najprije u njih a onda i u Rode  :Grin:

----------


## dorotea24

prije 3 godine slučajno nabasala kada sam tražila informacije o neplodnosti. ostala trudna, kiretaža, jedno vrijeme izbjegavala u širokom luku i kada sam prebolila vratila se nazad :D

----------


## niccoleta

bok, ja sam naišla na ovaj forum utipkavajući u tražilici pojam Dabroston...
Naime imam problema sa zaćećm i našla sam veliko drušvo (mogu reći nažalost) kad vidim koliko žena ima problema sa zaćećem, jer sam se osjećala grozno... no zbog njih sam jača....

SVAKA ČAST :D

----------


## znatizeljna

> Na TV-u prije par godina, ali nije mi to onda previše značilo. U trudnoći skužila stranicu, našla brdo super tekstova i forum.


tako i ja, a sjetila se par mjeseci prije nego što sam ostala trudna (kad sam počela intenzivno razmišljati o bebi).

----------


## ana-marija

ja za Rodu znam već godinama ali kako nismo financijski nikada (do nedavno) bili u mogućnosti uložiti u računalo tako sam ja tek nedavno postala ovisnica o rodinim savjetima i općenito uživam čitajući vas.
A točno se sjećam kad sam za Rodu čula,jedno jutro (još sam u školu išla) je jedna teta Rodica pričala nešto strašno zanimljivo na emisiji Dobro jutro Hrvatska i spomenula svašta što bi trebalo promjeniti u RH i odnosu prema trudnoći,trudnicama,rodiljama,bebama i sl....
A znala sam da ću i ja jednoga dana biti ponosna mama...
Rode su zlata vrijedne!  :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## Angie75

Prvi put čula kad je bila akcija za dostojanstveno rađanja, negdje u medijima, a kad sam zatrudnila sve sam informacije crpila sa rodinih stranica (ginićka mi nije bila baš pričljiva). Forum otkrila tek nedavno, na žalost!

----------


## Layla

Ja nisam čula, ja sam VIDJELA   :Smile:  

Bila sam gošća na jednim krstitkama, ( rujan 2006.) a u restoranu je bila veća grupa mama, tata i djece, svi su bili u pink majicama. Kako sam tad bila u 6. mjesecu trudnoće, stalno sam išla na wc i prolazila pored njih, i nije mi bilo jasno tko je to, a onda mi je jedan moj rođak rekao "Jesi vidjela Rode?" E, onda sam skužila!  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

eeeej, pa to si ti nas vidjela poslije 5 za 5 u Medvedu?
 :Heart:

----------


## Layla

apricot, pa da, jeste se fino napapali? :D

----------


## apricot

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## irenas

> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


eh,a zato sad.....................  :Laughing:

----------


## jadranka605

Prije dvi-tri godine sam čula na tv-u za RODE, ali na stranicu sam nabasala prije godinu dana, kad sam ostala trudna, pa me sve iznova počelo zanimati, preko Iskonovih beba.
Upala sam na forum, dobro se provodim od tada i svaki dan uz kavicu učim nešto novo!
TNX   :Kiss:

----------


## Maslačkica

Ja sam čula za Rodu prvo na TV-u, bio je nekakav prosvjed, nisam više sigurna protiv čega...
Onda sam se htjela informirati o prirodnom porodu i naišla na Rodu koja mi je dala SVE informacije....   :Heart:

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

> Ja sam do Rode isto došla preko neta. 
> Kad sam bila trudna stalno sam na netu tražila razne informacije o trudnoči i naišla na Rodu.


 isto tako

----------


## marijela

Ja sam za Rodu čula od roditelja djece s posebnim potrebama i super ste mi.Jako sam zadovoljna mada sam samo par dana tu.Sve vas lijepo pozdravljam

----------


## †mummy_s

"Sretala" sam Rodu nebrojeno puta na raznim mjestima a kad sam doznala da možda nikad MM i ja nećemo imati djece ovaj forum mi je pomogao očuvati mentalno zdravlje. Moćna je snaga koja se širi među svima koji tu nalaze svoje mjesto. Hvala Rodi tj svima koji Rodu čine što postoje!   :Heart:

----------


## JBT

Od MŽ

----------


## trenta

ja sam isto na netu tražila neke informacije o trudnoći i google me odveo na rodu i od onda sam joj vjerna   :Smile:  
naučila puno toga o trudnoći, dojenju, ma o svemu!
...i upoznala puno prekrasnih bebica i njihovih mama  :D

----------


## Lepti

Za rodu sam čula prvi put u medijima prije par godina a na netu sam forum pronašla slučajno kad sam tražila neke informacije vezano za prava u vezi produljenja porodiljnog i otkrila hrpu drugih korisnih informacija    :Kiss:

----------


## M@rtin@

Čula sam od frendice koja je nedavno rodila. Kad sam ja ostala trudna stalno me nagovarala da se registriram na forum ali ja sam ispočetka prvo malo čitala i eto sada sam došla do toga da visim po par sati dnevno na rodi. Stvarno ima super stvari i puno sam toga naučila gore.  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandrij2

Za Rodu sam čula davno, ne znam točno kada, ali na stranice sam naletjela kad sam na Googlu utipkala "bazalna temperatura", jer smo par mjeseci neuspješno pokušavali zatrudniti.
I eto me još uvijek tu... svaki dan. Kako je netko već napisao, Roda je stil života.

----------


## pirica

ja sam za Rodu čula kaka sam u googlu pretraživala o laparapskopiji pa sam malo čitala pa sam se i pridružila i teški sam ovisnik

----------


## vidra

za rodu već dugo znam, poznajem neke članice, a ima je i u medijima. no, tek s trudnoćom sam se zakačila na forum

----------


## petarpan

za rodu sam čula davne neke godine kad su organizirale neko protestiranje, pa je bilo na telki...
onda sam stekla dojam da su to neke nabrijane čudakinje   :Embarassed:  
onda sam tamo negdje 2003-2004 dogovorila kafenisanje sa ines koja je stigla s neke rodine akcije u rodinoj majici...pa sam se pitala ili je i ova moja postala nabrijana čudakinja (  :Laughing:  ) ili sam ja istrčala pred rudo....

kak sam ostala trudna tak sam se i zakačila na rodu, pa sam skužila zakaj je ines zaplivala tim vodama...i eto me...

----------


## Taša

od frendice

----------


## -tajana-

Tražila sam nešto u vezi trudnoće na googlu i naišla na rodu  :D .

----------


## donna

kad sam zatrudnila sve me zanimalo..naravno frendice mi rekle za Rodu i od toga dana do dan danas svakodnevno sam ovdje i zauvijek ću biti jer svakim danom sve me više i više zanima o prehrani i odgoju moje curice!  :Heart:

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja sam čula za Rodu prvi put na jednoj Latinici prije par godina, kad se govorilo o rodilištima u Hrvatskoj. Onda baš nisam imala pozitivan stav jer nisam ništ znala o tome pa su mi se činile ko ekstremističke babe.
Kad smo MM i ja počeli raditi na bebi, otkrila sam ovu stranicu i skužila da ima puno korisnih savjeta.

Baš me zanima tko je to bio na toj Latinici....

----------


## apricot

alamama

----------


## Maja

apri, pričate li o istoj latinici?
Ja se ove o rodilištima ne mogu sjetiti a zvoni mi da je neka bila.

----------


## Sirius Black

Ne znam da li se radi o istoj Latinici, baš se ne sjećam točno o čemu se radilo jer me u to vrijeme to i nije zanimalo. 
Sjećam se da se mama šokirala s nekim zahtjevima i baš smo neki dan pričali doma o uvjetima o rodilištu i ona se sjetila neke "babe" s latinice koja se bunila zbog brijanja dlaka. Mislim da je baš bila iz rode i tak ju je iznervirala s tim dlakama da ju još danas ne može zaboraviti .  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

mislim da je to sa klistiranjem i brijanjem bila alamama

----------


## mamamišić

2003 kad sam bila trudna švrljala sam po internetu i naišla na stranicu trudnoća.net tak nekaka i imali su par gluposti (za mene) pa sam tražila dalje i otkrila RODU, vauuuuuuu koje osvježenje.. onaj vaš a.p. (zbliž.roditeljstvo) me oduševio.stavovi o dojenju, ....konačno nešto po mojoj mjeri. i onda ste stigle i u dom moje dvije šogorice i moje kume,... 
tada nisam poznavala nikog tko zna za rodu, a sad je to totalno druga priča  :Heart:

----------


## vissnja

2003. kada smo MM i ja jednog dana zaboravili da kupimo kondome   :Laughing: 
Te noći sam u google prvi put kucala: trudnoća, naišla na neke priče sa poroda na portalu i potpuno se navukla. Iščitala sam sve, a prvo sam čitala Mukičinu kolumnu, čak sam je i sejvala negde u komp, pa onda svaki put kad sam radila noćnu iznova čitala kolumne, priče sa poroda....
Posle sam otkrila i forum i pitala se gde je bio do tada   :? 
Pa tek kad sam povezala mame iz priča sa poroda sa mamama sa foruma!!!! Prva je bila Maja-nju sam prvo skontala   :Heart:

----------


## vissnja

Zaboravih: Majina priča sa poroda se zove Dok na NY padaju avioni, i ja sam stalno mislila da dok sam ja bila na poslu (radila na televiziji) i prenosila vesti o napadu na NY, neka hrabra žena je rađala. I naravno da sam mislila da ja to nikad neću moći   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lovanna

Guglajući sam naišla na puno zanimljiviosti na rodinom site-u još kad sam bila prvi put trudna ali nisam se pridružila postojećim forumašicama a ni sam ane znam zašto. 
Onda je Ameli32 ostala trudna i ..... e onda opet ja i tako je krenula moja priča!

----------


## Matko

Za Rodu sam cula preko jedne vase clanice koju osobno poznajem.
Fino sjela za kompic i nasla vasu stranicu,otada reovno posjecujem vas forum.
Sve za pet. :D

----------


## Sneki

Ja sam trazila recepte jer moja starija kcerka slabo jede.Htela sam da vidim sta druge mame prave svojoj deci.Sad ja preporucujem svojim prijateljicama ovaj sajt.

----------


## monax

Ja sam prvi put čula za Rodu prije 3 god.u Majinoj emisiji, radilo se o dojenju.  :Klap:  
 Registrirala sam se nedavno ali svo sam vrijeme posjećivala Rodu u potrazi za savjetima.

----------


## kljucic

za Rodu sam čula nekoliko puta u medijima (kad se radilo o potpomognutoj oplodnji :?  i dojenju). A onda sam ostala trudna i kolega s posla mi je rekao da svakako posjetim stranicu na netu, da je njegova žena sve savjete tu tražila. I jesam. I od onda sam svaki dan tu, a pogotovo od kad sam otkrila čari foruma!

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Mislim da sam prvi put čula za Rodu u vrijeme akcije "Šibe za ministre", no tada je roditeljstvo bilo još daleko izvan mojeg fokusa pa sam tu informaciju primila nekako s pola oka ili uha. Sjećam se da sam prije nekoliko godina na internetu slučajno nabasala na neke priče s poroda i iako nisam 100% sigurna o kojoj je stranici bila riječ, velika je vjerojatnost da je to bilo baš na Rodinom portalu. Kako su me te stvari u ono vrijeme više plašile nego zanimale, nisam se dugo zadržala. Tek kad sam prije par mjeseci osjetila snažnu potrebu da postanem mama, počela sam pretraživati internet u potrazi za informacijama o začeću, trudnoći, bebama, roditeljstvu, odgoju... i eto, nekako sam spontano dosurfala ovamo. Sad sam na najboljem putu da postanem ovisnica.   :Smile:

----------


## SweetTweety

:? 

Kao što govori ovaj smajlić .... puna sam pitanja, pomalo zbunjena, a i 
strah me ponekad ulovi ... naime - trudna sam prvi puta   :Smile:  

Za vas sam čula na radiu ali se  više ne mogu sjetiti kojom prilikom ...

Uglavnom, toliko ima stvari koje moram proučiti na ovom forumu,
i puno hvala svima koji su osnovali ovaj forum, udrugu, puno pomažete   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sir_oliver

više puta u medijima. a kada sam ostala trudna prikopčala sam se kao na infuziju. svaka čast onome tko je izmislio internet. a hvala i vama što postojite, meni ste puno pomogli

----------


## ninik

ja stvarno ne znam kako i kada sam saznala za rodu!
znam da sam počela čituckati 2006. nakon vanmaterične inekako sam odmah ovdje došla po info!
ali tek sam u trudnoći saznala da postoje i drugi portali vezani uz roditeljstvo!
a ja sam stvarno dugo bila uvjerena da je roda jedina!
ali za mene je!
tu se ide po informacije, savjete i da jednostavno pročitam da nisam sama!

sve pohvale rodama i forumu koji mi je olakšao trudnoću i riješio nedoumice u majčinstvu!

----------


## zrinka

> apri, pričate li o istoj latinici?
> Ja se ove o rodilištima ne mogu sjetiti a zvoni mi da je neka bila.


mislim da je bila alamama i jos jedna stara roda, koja je kasnije negdje odselila (bia je med sestra, cini mi se  :? )...
sjecam se snimke poroda na toj latinici i nase hrabre i elokventne ale   :Heart:

----------


## klia

Možda emy?  :Heart:

----------


## bfamily

Čula sam za Rodu kao neku udrugu za roditelje, bebe i sl. (totalno nezanimljivo-prije nego je Enola bila u planu).  :Laughing:  
Onda me je frendica počela pilati o Rodi i forumu, da tamo piše ovo, piše ono, bila sam na Rodi sinoć, danas, jutros....  :Rolling Eyes:  i ja znatiželjna otišla vidjeti u čemu je štos.
I od tada sam ovisna kao i ona (Kajo thanx   :Kiss:  ).

----------


## dinasta80

preko neta tražim odgovore na razna pitanja o trudnoći, kako mi je ovo prva, i zahvaljujući rodi i ovom forumu koji je leglo korisnih informacija sve je puno lakše :Smile:  svaka čast svima koji sudjeluju u stvaranju ove stranice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ZIMA

Zar rode ne postoje oduvijek? Iz moje perspektive tako izgleda jer se stvarno ne sjećam kad sam čula za udrugu. Drugi dan nakon što sam otkrila da sam trudna podnijela sam zahtjev za internet a prvo što sam zagooglala je bila RODA. Cijela obitelj mi živi daleko a niti jedna moja frendica nema djecu, većina ih nije ni u braku. Ne želim ni razmišljati o tome koliko bi mi bilo teže da nema roda.

----------


## stotica

Puno puta sam čula da se RODA spominje na radiju i tv-u ali sam tek nedavno doznala da postoji i web stranica.

----------


## lulu-mama

I ja sam čula preko medija...uh davno je to bilo, tada ni u planu nije bila bebica.
Ali upoznala sam se s rodom i svim njenim projektima tek na jednom seminaru za udruge. Od tad sam fan rode i svih njenih projekata! 
(eto, usmena predaja works)  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

koji seminar, moze i na pp   :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

ja ne znam kad sam prvi put cula al onaj znacajni je bio kad san prije vise od godinu dana cula da ima netko tko promovira platnene pelene a ja mastala o tome za svoje dite pa su Rode dosle same do mene preko posla - i platnene pelene  :Smile:

----------


## yaya

Od MM-a   :Grin:

----------


## ella

slucajno od frendice kad je ostala trudna imala je nekih problema pa me uputila

----------


## Marna

Za Rodu je "kriv" Iskon i ... moja znatiželja, naravno!  :Grin:  
Bijah duuuugo kao prolaznik u kasnim noćnim satima na forumu, a onda rekoh, zašto ne?
Prijavih se i evo ... tipkam ... tak, tak, tak ...
Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## lulu-mama

> koji seminar, moze i na pp


Ah Ivarica, pa onaj za CARDS! 8) 

Nadam se da ste neki od cards-ova dobili. Mi smo zamalo ovaj 2004, promakao nam za par mjesta ispod crte!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sonata

Ja sam cula od prijateljice i stvarno mi je drago da sam se pridruzila!

----------


## sonata

Ja sam cula od prijateljice i stvarno mi je drago da sam se pridruzila!

----------


## jurisnik

Ja sam rodu skužila surfajući po netu kad sam ostala trudna, tražeći informacije o trudnoći, porodu, dojenju..., a usput sam za rodu još čula i od frendice koja je rodila godinu dana prije mene. 
Inače, kadgod me netko pita nešto u vezi bebača, pogotovo vezano uz dojenje, uputim ih na rodinu stranicu i napomenem koliko je meni pomoglo.

----------


## spring

Za vrijeme trudnoće isčitavala vaše odlične tekstove,a  kada je stigla bebica ,cimerica iz rodilišta je rekla budemo li imali problema zvrckati ćemo Rodin telefon. Puno ste mi pomogli savjetom, a čitajući forum oduševljena sam s koliko ljudi dijelim stavove. To mi puno znači jer u okolini nemam istomišljenike pogotovo što se dojenja tiče. Hvala što postojite!  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

Ja imam jednu zanimljivu priču i malo se sramim zbog toga  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: . 

Dakle, za Rodu sam čula od jedne kolegice koja je imala problema sa začećem i u tom periodu je stalno surfala po netu, točnije stalno je pričala o Rodi, o curama s kojima komunicira, o savjetima koje dobija, o samim postupcima itd. Meni se činilo da malo pretjeruje, čak sam joj to i rekla, ustvari sam smatrala da je to samo izluđuje da se treba opustiti, ne čitati svašta...  :Embarassed:   Priznajem sramim se do neba, jer danas je ta cura svima vama vjerujem dobro poznata, trudna je uskoro treba roditi, a ja SRAM ME BILO TADA bila sam u zabludi. Od nedavno sam se prijavila na Rodu, nisam još u postupcima, ali već se veselim što ću ove dane koji me čekaju provoditi s vama i vašim članicama. Priznajem da sad kad god imam slobodnog vremena jedva čekam zaviriti na Rodu. Eto toliko od mene pozz!!!

P.S. Nisam još priznala svojoj kolegici da sam pogriješila i da vas obožavam, ali hoću!

----------


## bzara

mene na ove stranice doveo gubitak mog djeteta...   :Crying or Very sad:  
očajna nakon dolaska iz bolnice, za vrijeme mirovanja kod kuće surfajući po netu, naletim na Rodine stranice! 
tek tada shvatim koliko cura dijeli nažalost moju sudbinu, 
da nisam sama, i da ovdje uvijek ima netko tko je proživio barem nešto slično što i ja...   :Love:  
 :Heart:

----------


## VININNA

Za rodu sam cula u vrijeme lijecenja od neplodnosti,znaci, prije par godina od zena sa istim problemima.

----------


## Ancica

Meni je tako lijepo citati sve ove postove   :Heart:

----------


## anna01

za rodu sam cula dosta puta u medijima, ali aktivno surfam str od kad sam zatrudnila.....
sos telefon vam je najhumanija, najjjjnajjj stvar i svaka vam cast na tome... :D 
imate super stajališta, iako su mi poneka malo toomuch, podupirem vas!!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## Pepita

> Ja imam jednu zanimljivu priču i malo se sramim zbog toga  . 
> 
> Dakle, za Rodu sam čula od jedne kolegice koja je imala problema sa začećem i u tom periodu je stalno surfala po netu, točnije stalno je pričala o Rodi, o curama s kojima komunicira, o savjetima koje dobija, o samim postupcima itd. Meni se činilo da malo pretjeruje, čak sam joj to i rekla, ustvari sam smatrala da je to samo izluđuje da se treba opustiti, ne čitati svašta...   Priznajem sramim se do neba, jer danas je ta cura svima vama vjerujem dobro poznata, trudna je uskoro treba roditi, a ja SRAM ME BILO TADA bila sam u zabludi. Od nedavno sam se prijavila na Rodu, nisam još u postupcima, ali već se veselim što ću ove dane koji me čekaju provoditi s vama i vašim članicama. Priznajem da sad kad god imam slobodnog vremena jedva čekam zaviriti na Rodu. Eto toliko od mene pozz!!!
> 
> P.S. Nisam još priznala svojoj kolegici da sam pogriješila i da vas obožavam, ali hoću!


Da mi je znati koja je to kolegica ja bi se spasila   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## Pepita

> mene na ove stranice doveo gubitak mog djeteta...   
> očajna nakon dolaska iz bolnice, za vrijeme mirovanja kod kuće surfajući po netu, naletim na Rodine stranice! 
> tek tada shvatim koliko cura dijeli nažalost moju sudbinu, 
> da nisam sama, i da ovdje uvijek ima netko tko je proživio barem nešto slično što i ja...


Najdraža moja, da nema RODE ne bi ja tebe upoznala, hrabrice moja   :Heart:

----------


## grace

Od prijateljice i zaljubila se istog trenutka. Zbog vas dojimo već 29 mjeseci.

----------


## Pepita

> Od prijateljice i zaljubila se istog trenutka. Zbog vas dojimo već 29 mjeseci.


  :Love:

----------


## bzara

ja ću samo još nadodati da zahvaljujući Rodi sam puno osvještenija oko nekih stvari i da se puno bolje znam postaviti prema nekim stvarima vezano za trudnoću, porode, a nadam se jednog lijepog skorog dana i za odgoj mog djeteta   :Zaljubljen:  

i naravo upoznala sam tolike divne žene i majke da mogu reći da su mi ove stranice donijele puuuuno lijepoga...

Pepita   :Heart:

----------


## mislava

saznala sam za Rodu u drugoj trudnoći.
pričala sam svojoj dragoj prijateljici    :Love:   koliko silno želim i namjeravam dugo dojiti bebicu, pa makar morala dubiti na glavi. 
slijedeći put kad smo se vidjele, donijela mi je isprintane tekstove s vaše stranice, s fotkama na kojima su položaji dojenja   :Heart:  
kada smo nabavili komp, krenula sam posjećivati forum.
ušla sam na prstima, a sada se osjećam kao u papučama.

----------


## MELANIE

za rodu sam čula još prije 5-6 godina sa tv-a i iznenadila sam se kako hrabro nastupaju u javnosti i brane na še anđele,našu djecu i bore se za njihova prava,od samog rođenja pa dalje,najviše me se dojmilo dojenje te ga i ja prakticiram još uvijek iako je mali vec malo i veliki..2 godine  :Embarassed:

----------


## nenaa

Čula pred 3 god. u bolnici. Došla na stranice i forum, ali nisam se reg. Malo sam proučavala. I onda kada je bilo pitanje hoću li ikada postati mama došla sam po pitanje o posvajanju. I to je bila neka karma. Postala sam na tu temu nekih 2-3 tjedna i saznala da sam trudna. I od tada smatram da je to bio neki znak.

----------


## baka

Za udrugu Roda, čula sam u jednoj TV emisiji prije od prilike 3 godine.

----------


## inikaaaaaa

a

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne mogu se točno sjetiti. Mislim da je bilo na tv-u. A onda sam u Google jedan dan upisala _trudnoća forum_ i gledala koji će mi forum izbaciti s najviše članova (jer se na malim forumima s premalo članova dugo čeka na odgovor). Zatim je bila akcija s onim pismima o rodilištima i tu ste mi jače upali u oko.

----------


## Mosber

Bila je gošća jedna liječnica iz rodilišta u Petrovoj u Zagrebu i jedna mlada Roda (bar je meni izgledala vrlo mlada). Razgovaralo se o uvjetima rađnja i ta je crvenokosa liječnica bila vrlo agresivna. Izjavila je, između ostalog, da to za što se Roda zalaže u rodilištima nije primjereno hrvatskim ženama, jer ne znamo držati intimnu higijenu na zadovoljavajućoj razini.   
Ta mlada članica Rode bila je smirena i djelovala mi je izuzetno zrelo, nije bila isprovocirana takvim izjavama. 
Pomislila sam - ove su cure u Rodi odlučne i pametne.






Goldenslot

----------


## bubi99

Takoder i ja sam dosla do Rode preko neta, jer sam za sestru trazila infos o trudnoci (ona trudna, ja jos nisam, ali planiramo ja i muz uskoro bebu, tako da je i meni dobar dosao ovaj forum.)

----------

